# chain saw piston and rings



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

awhile ago i asked about how to install a new piston and ring on a chinsaw sence i was having problems getting them back in the cylinder , someone gave me a link to a chainsaw ring compressor , i bought the set but they came w/ no instructions , has anyone ever used them before i know how those plastic things go over the rings i just don't know what that handle thing is used for , 
thanks john 


http://cgi.ebay.com/PISTON-RING-COMPRESSOR-LOCKING-SCREW-STIHL-MAC-HUSKY_W0QQitemZ170057146119QQihZ007QQcategoryZ85915QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
eBay: PISTON RING COMPRESSOR / LOCKING SCREW STIHL MAC HUSKY (item 170057146119 end time Jan-02-07 10:27:25 PST)


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It slides over the connecting rod and the piston rests on it, so you can slide the cylinder down on the piston without it moving down into the crankcase.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

ok i gotcha , so do you compress the red ring compressor by hand ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jetrail said:


> ok i gotcha , so do you compress the red ring compressor by hand ?


Yes sir just squeeze the ends of the compressor together, make sure you line up the ring with the locater pin on the piston.


----------

